# cant get the responses with traceroute



## bimmel (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello to everyone!

I was trying to use the traceroute from the university local net, but the only thing that I achived was a lot a stars instead of host names,as the icmp inreacheables messages doesn get to me  as iunderstood.I tried to increase initial time to live as is indicated in the manual but it didnt changed anything. So could anyone explain what is happen and what is the problem.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2010)

Is your firewall blocking ICMP? For traceroute to work you should at least allow ICMP TTL expired and ICMP echo response.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 10, 2010)

You also need UDP.


```
19:40:32.530909 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33435: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.532234 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33436: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.533085 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33437: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.534091 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33438: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.555426 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33439: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.656185 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33440: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.755158 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33441: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.772577 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33442: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.789122 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33443: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.806120 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33444: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.823619 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33445: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.840122 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33446: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.857124 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33447: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.874487 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33448: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.891116 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33449: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.908125 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33450: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.928524 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33451: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.947125 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33452: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.966515 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33453: UDP, length 24
19:40:32.985468 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33454: UDP, length 24
19:40:33.011129 IP 192.168.2.3.44661 > 194.109.6.92.33455: UDP, length 24
```


----------



## bimmel (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the answering.So as I undertood the problem is that the firewall doesnt let pass the icmp unreacheable packets?Is there  way to solve it?In the man for example there is an -e option to ignore the firewall.but since i no have idea on how it all works i dont know what it really does.


----------



## Alt (Jul 10, 2010)

traceroute uses UDP by default. Its not working most time i tried xD
You can force ICMP with -I : `traceroute -I medved.gov.ru`


----------



## bimmel (Jul 10, 2010)

I triyed all type of protocols without results.But which difference between them in this case? As I understand in the both cases the error message is send in icmp format,so it nothing changes.


----------



## Alt (Jul 10, 2010)

Your isp can filter this udp so it differs) In icmp case its just a ping, so most of them permit it.
If icmp not works, i think your isp or you filter request or response


----------



## phoenix (Jul 11, 2010)

Install *tcptraceoute* instead.  That will allow you to specific a port (like 80) and it will send TCP packets to each hop.  Works through all firewalls/routers as the packets are just normal TCP packets.


----------



## bimmel (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok,I just installed tcptraceroute but I have now new problem,that I dont know how to launch the program =D I write [cmd=]tcptraceroute svr.gov.ru[/cmd] but the reponse is that 
	
	



```
Command not found
```
could you please explane me better how to make it work?':r


----------



## phoenix (Jul 11, 2010)

`$ hash -r`
or
`# rehash`

Search the forums for the above commands for several threads that cover this "issue".


----------



## bimmel (Jul 14, 2010)

The tcptraceroute finally work but it didnt change anything therei no message from the program.


----------



## Eam404 (Jul 14, 2010)

Can you post the output of 
	
	



```
ifconfig
```
  Are you actually connected?


----------



## bimmel (Jul 14, 2010)

Seems to be connected as I can acces this page.


----------

